# vlc et apple tv



## jeremyFF (31 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

je voulais savoir si il était possible avec l'Apple tv de regarder un film avec vlc en utilisant la recopie video d'Airplay. Je lis un film avec vlc avec mon ordi et balance la vidéo et le son avec la recopie video sur ma télé.

J'ai un peu tout lu sur la question mais je n'ai pas réussi à avoir une réponse claire, pour certains ce n'est pas possible, d'autres disent que c'est possible pour les mac récents, bref je préfère m'en remettre aux spécialistes...

PS : je suis sous Mavericks, macbook pro Retina 2014

Merci !


----------



## Hypposes (31 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Pour répondre à ta question, j'ai eu énormément de mal à trouver une solution pour corriger les saccades d'images lorsque je balançais mes films de mon MacBook vers l'ATV via vlc, hier j'ai enfin réussis à corriger ce problème.
J'ai télécharger la version payante de vlc streamer (moins de deux euros), mais il te faut au minimum un iPhone ou un iPad car ton mac ou ton Pc va te servir uniquement de serveur...
Ensuite tu ouvres l'application sur un de tes appareils (iPhone, iPad) puis tu balances en AirPlay et miracle, plus de saccades.


----------



## jeremyFF (31 Décembre 2014)

Le problème est que je n'ai ni Ipad ni Iphone. Juste un macbook pro retina avec Mavericks. 

Donc si j'ai bien compris, le mode recopie vidéo n'est pas de bonne qualité pour les films avi, c'est très ennuyeux. 

Je pense que je ne vais pas acheter l'apple TV du coup vu que je comptais utiliser essentiellement la recopie vidéo.


----------



## Hypposes (31 Décembre 2014)

Tu devrais demande conseil directement chez Apple le jour ou tu achètes l'Apple Tv..
Au pire tu prends ton Mac pour te le faire configurer directement chez eux avec Beamer ou autres logiciels.
Sinon tu achètes l'Apple Tv, tu essais chez toi et si ça saccade tu le ramènes, tu as une date limite de retour sur ta facture.


----------



## Tykko (12 Janvier 2015)

Salut,

Aucun pb avec vlc. j'ai un MacBook Pro de 2012, un apple TV 3 et j'envoie en recopie d'écran ou extension sur ma tv via l'apple TV et airplay.
Ensuite je lance mon film avec vlc (version free) et hop tout est sur ma tv nickel sans saccades ou autre.

Parfois un décalage entre le son et l'image mais systématiquement ça venait de la mauvaise qualité d'encodage, j'ai repris le film d'un autre support et hop ça marche.

En aucun cas je n'utilise ni mon iphone, ni mon ipad pour transiter entre les 2 !!

l'envoie en airplay de mon iphone ou de mon ipad sur ma tv via mon apple tv se fait de la même manière.

et tout ça depuis Mountain lion.

(Le soucis que je rencontre par contre est que depuis Yosemite, l'icône airplay dans la barre du haut n'apparait pas systématiquement, et, quand elle apparait, je ne peux pas forcément activer l'apple tv depuis mon mac, je suis obligé de le démarrer avant avec la télécommande apple puis de faire la recopie ou l'extension d'écran et ensuite ça fonctionne comme avant)


----------



## bhuck67 (21 Août 2015)

C'est bizarre, c'est pourtant bien la situation dans laquelle je me trouve et il m'est impossible d'avoir du son sur l'apple TV...

B.


----------



## camyasl1996 (26 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous, je suis tombé sur ce post en cherchant de l'aide pour le même problème avec l'ATV4, j'ai pensé convertir mes fichiers AVI, MKV, etc. en mp4 avec un logiciel de conversion. Entre-temps j'ai mis VLC en full screen pas avec la fonction de VLC, mais bien avec les options d'agrandissement de fenêtre d'Apple(le cercle vert en haut à gauche). J'ai maintenant pratiquement aucun bug, sauf peut-être ceux dus à la lenteur de ma connexion. 

Voilà, j'espère avoir été utile


----------

